# Flow the five binding adjustments?



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

I switched to rear entry flow the five's here, getting ready to ride tomorrow and was just wondering...

My other bindings fit side to side perfectly with my boot. NO room on either side for them to swim left or right changing the angle intended.
The flow's have about 1/2" or more on each side of the boot. If I'm not careful when I strap in, the boots angle will be much different than the binding angles. I'm also noticing that they can move side to side when I put alot of force on them, again changing the angle. If I tighten them enough not to stop this, I can't get into them very easily at all, and my foot feels like it's turning blue.

So is this normal? I had to get size XL's because I wear a size 12 

I checked another pair at the store and noticed they were about as wide too. Am I stuck with 'standard' bindings or is this ok?

Hope I explained it well enough.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mine are like this and it never bothered at all. I guess I'm used to it.... You can actually get them really tight and still have easy entry.... In will take a run or two to get them fit perfect but you won't have to mess with them again. I'm a size 12 too..... Honestly I don't notice my feet moving at all unless I want them to move. My highback is tilted forward just slightly to the first mark on the gauge..... It will also take a bit to ge the wire worn out so the highback falls back freely when unstrapping. Probably one day to wear it out.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Sincraft said:


> I switched to rear entry flow the five's here, getting ready to ride tomorrow and was just wondering...
> 
> My other bindings fit side to side perfectly with my boot. NO room on either side for them to swim left or right changing the angle intended.
> The flow's have about 1/2" or more on each side of the boot. If I'm not careful when I strap in, the boots angle will be much different than the binding angles. I'm also noticing that they can move side to side when I put alot of force on them, again changing the angle. If I tighten them enough not to stop this, I can't get into them very easily at all, and my foot feels like it's turning blue.
> ...


It's completely normal for there to be some extra width (side to side) on Flow bindings. They, in general, will feel more loose than regular strap bindings. In my opinion, this is why some people aren't fond of them.

Even with a more loose feel, and with the fact that your boots may move, they'll be just as responsive for you. Give them a day or two before you get too concerned with the fine details. It is a different system, after all. 

Hope you like them. I love my NXT's.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

I think Im finally set. 
I realized that I had some serious heel drag so I did what their website video says and moved everythign forward. Now Im leaning over the nose a bit more than the heel, and there feels like there is something under my toes, but at this point I just have to try them out and make adjustments another day that make me rip the bindings off teh board.
I have my spares with just in case I have to revert back. Nothing like only getting a few weekdays a year to rid and blowing it by experimenting with equipment. But if it works out, it will make the weekend that much better


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

That's why you check how things fit BEFORE you buy them...you probably could have went with large instead of XL, but it shouldn't cause any problems.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

I am a size 12 and have flow the 5 bindings in large and have the side to side gap as well. once you are strapped in and riding you dont notice it at all.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

ARGH. Yes, try before you buy, best idea - boots AS WELL as bindings.

SO - I rode for awhile , maybe 6 hours on weds, hit a super pipe for the first time in my life, took about 3 runs at it, then noticed that the buckles were coming unlocked.

Well at the bottom of the superpipe was a flow booth (along with other manufacturers). I stopped by and they pointed out:
1. that the bindings were too big. I shouldnt have taken the advice of the EVO people saying that I should have taken size XL's, even though flows own charts say size 12 = xl
2. a screw holding the back was coming out, and at speeds that may not have ended so well as the board flayed into my face. ha.

Evo wont take them back because there were ridden, so Im kinda stuck with them. 

I rode on them for about 9 hours weds. All in all I kinda like them but I'm either in too tight or too loose. At times more difficult to strap in than my standard bindings which I've gotten very used to and never have to sit to get into. I'm pretty quick with them but wanted something quicker.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Give them time, the strap itself takes some braking in, once done it will be more comformed to your boot and everything will fit better.

That bolt on the highback is obnoxious. Just make sure before you ride you give it a turn. It is "textured" of sorts which allows a little play without it backing out. My M9se's highback jiggles a smidge but I have no worries it will back out catastrophically.

Take some time with them to get the dialed.


----------

